

How Samsung is forging a future decoupled from Android - oquidave
http://www.techpost.ug/1829/how-samsung-is-forging-a-future-decoupled-from-android/

======
interpol_p
_There’s no denying the incontestable fact that Android has catapulted Samsung
to the enviable throne of being the market leader in the smartphone industry
having dethroned the likes of Nokia, Blackberry and Apple from this position
that they once held._

Was Apple ever market leader? They never had majority of worldwide smartphone
market share. They do (still?) have majority of profits, though.

~~~
kybernetikos
Market leader does not mean 'majority of worldwide smartphone market share'.
It usually means something more like 'has the largest part of the pie' (but is
the pie sales or installed base or column inches?) and as far as I can tell
that started being true of Apple in 2011 in terms of worldwide share. In terms
of US share, Apple dominated for a really long time (and maybe still does, I
haven't seen the latest figures for US).

The whole thing is a weird quibble anyway. It comes across as quite childish
to me - 'team A is now beating team B', 'yeah well, team B was never winning
anyway and doesn't even want to win, actually they're playing a totally
different game and anyway team A smells and they copied team B'.

This story isn't even about Apple, it's about Samsung. Why are we talking
about Apple?

------
riccardoforina
Dozens of "max_user_connections" spammed in the page (error handling anyone?)
and garbage characters in the content?

Well, I think I'll wait for another source.

~~~
samspenc
I think we need a requirement that any page featured on HN should have decent
404 and 500 pages. :)

